# The iPOD/MP3 Shuffle Quiz



## CellyCell (Jul 11, 2008)

Place your iPOD or MP3 on shuffle and press forward for each question. Use the song name to answer the question...

Quote:
How am I feeling today?: 
Will I get far in life?:

How do my friends see me?:

Where will I get Married?:

What is my best friend's theme song?:

What is the story of my life?:

What is/was highschool like?:

How is today going to be?:

How can I get ahead in life?:

What is the best thing about me?:

What is in store for this weekend?:

What song describes my parents?:

My grandparents?:

How is my life going?:

What song will they play at my funeral?:

How does the world see me?:

Will I have a happy life?:

Do people secretly lust after me?:

How can I make myself happy?:

What should I do with my life?:

Will I ever have children?:

What is some good advice for me?:

What is my signature dancing song?:

What do I think my current theme song is?:

What does everyone else think my current theme song is?:

What type of men/women do you like?:


----------



## KatJ (Jul 11, 2008)

I love this quiz, it's my favorite one ever! Whenever I either find my ipod, or get my music loaded back on this stupid computer, I'm so doing it.


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 12, 2008)

How am I feeling today?: Sending Postcards from a Plane Crash

Will I get far in life?: Stars in their Eyes

How do my friends see me?: Something Stupid

Where will I get Married?: She wants to be me

What is my best friend's theme song?: Let's Dance

What is the story of my life?: Almost Here

What is/was highschool like?: Who's that Girl

How is today going to be?: Dark Blue

How can I get ahead in life?: Never be Lonely

What is the best thing about me?: Stop Me

What is in store for this weekend?: Cash Machine

What song describes my parents?: Live and Let Die

My grandparents?: All that she wants

How is my life going?: Dream Catch Me

What song will they play at my funeral?: All Hail the Heartbreaker

How does the world see me?: Stronger than me

Will I have a happy life?: I can't stop this feeling I've got

Do people secretly lust after me?: She's a rebel

How can I make myself happy?: Moonage Daydream

What should I do with my life?: Get into the groove

Will I ever have children?: Summer Skin

What is some good advice for me?: Please don't let me be missunderstood

What is my signature dancing song?: How soon is now

What do I think my current theme song is?: Losing my religion

What does everyone else think my current theme song is?: Shut up

What type of men/women do you like?: Ooh La


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 12, 2008)

How am I feeling today?: I'm Just a Girl

Will I get far in life?: You Wear it Well

How do my friends see me?: Purple Haze

Where will I get Married?: Paranoid

What is my best friend's theme song?: Panic

What is the story of my life?: Layla

What is/was highschool like?: Live and Let Die

How is today going to be?: Rock N Roll High School

How can I get ahead in life?: Cry Baby

What is the best thing about me?: Free Bird

What is in store for this weekend?: Mr. Blue Sky

What song describes my parents?: Places I Remember

My grandparents?: First Date

How is my life going?: Starman

What song will they play at my funeral?: White Rabbit

How does the world see me?: London Calling

Will I have a happy life?: I'm Just a Singer in a Rock n Roll Band

Do people secretly lust after me?: No More Mr. Nice Guy 

How can I make myself happy?: Bohemian Rhapsody

What should I do with my life?: Special

Will I ever have children?: Girls






What is some good advice for me?: Break on Through 

What is my signature dancing song?: Paint it Black

What do I think my current theme song is?: Smoke on The Water

What does everyone else think my current theme song is?: Kashmir 

What type of men/women do you like?: Your Song


----------



## beaglette (Jul 13, 2008)

How am I feeling today?: La Voce Del Silenzio (translation: Silent Voices)

Will I get far in life?: It's In the Rain

How do my friends see me?: Honey I'm Home

Where will I get Married?: If I Could Be Where You Are

What is my best friend's theme song?: Someone Said Goodbye

What is the story of my life?: Sumiregusa (translation: Wild Violet)

What is/was highschool like?: Southern California Wants to Be Western New York

How is today going to be?: Because We Believe

How can I get ahead in life?: I Ain't In Checotah Anymore

What is the best thing about me?:Stealing Kisses

What is in store for this weekend?: Wish For You

What song describes my parents?: Wheel of the World

My grandparents?: Silver Inches

How is my life going?: The Woman in Me

What song will they play at my funeral?: Right Next To The Right One

How does the world see me?: Unanswered Prayers

Will I have a happy life?: Long, Long Journey- lol I'm not kidding!

Do people secretly lust after me?: Deora Ar Mo Chroi (translation: Tears on My Heart)

How can I make myself happy?: Lessons Learned (lol- not kidding, again!)

What should I do with my life?: Paint The Sky With Stars (lol, again!)

Will I ever have children?: Papa Loved Mama (ha ha ha ha ha!!)

What is some good advice for me?: Io ci saro' (translation: I'll be There)

What is my signature dancing song?: Vivo Per Lei (translation: I Live For Her)

What do I think my current theme song is?:The More Boys I Meet (ha ha!)

What does everyone else think my current theme song is?: Shepherd Moons

What type of men/women do you like?: Surprise Surprise (lol!)


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 13, 2008)

Mines is so lame. I'mma do it again later.

How am I feeling today?: Freak Me

Will I get far in life?: What Up Gangsta

How do my friends see me?: Set Adrift On Memory Bliss

Where will I get Married?: My Guy

What is my best friend's theme song?: Ain't None Of Your Friend's Business - haha.

What is the story of my life?: From the Bottom of my Broken Heart

What is/was highschool like?: Closing Time

How is today going to be?: Don't Stay Home

How can I get ahead in life?: Obsession

What is the best thing about me?: Men in Black

What is in store for this weekend?: Mama Told Me Not To Come

What song describes my parents?: Jerusalem

My grandparents?: Stan

How is my life going?: If U Can't Dance

What song will they play at my funeral?: Is It Any Wonder?

How does the world see me?: Pick Dat Trash Up - lmao, sad.

Will I have a happy life?: Livin' La Vida Gorda - hahahaha ah shiet. I hope no to the Gorda part.

Do people secretly lust after me?: Crazy Movie Girl

How can I make myself happy?: Cryin'

What should I do with my life?: The Moneymaker

Will I ever have children?: Pass That Dutch

What is some good advice for me?: Galang

What is my signature dancing song?: Se Me Sigue Olvidando

What do I think my current theme song is?: Karma Chameleon

What does everyone else think my current theme song is?: I'll Fly Away With You

What type of men/women do you like?: Snow


----------



## msmegz (Jul 13, 2008)

How am I feeling today?: Picture to Burn - Taylor Swift

Will I get far in life?: Rocky Mountain Way - Joe Walsh

How do my friends see me?: Sunshine of Your Love - Cream

Where will I get Married?: Insensitive - Jan Arden

What is my best friend's theme song?: You're My Best Friend - Queen (hahah!!)

What is the story of my life?: The Boy Is Mine - Brandy &amp; Monica

What is/was highschool like?: Come Away With Me - Norah Jones

How is today going to be?: Everytime - Britney Spears

How can I get ahead in life?: When I Grow Up - PCD

What is the best thing about me?: I Want It All - Queen

What is in store for this weekend?: Crazy - Aerosmith

What song describes my parents?: Turn The Page - Bob Seger

My grandparents?: Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd

How is my life going?: Behind Blue Eyes - The Who

What song will they play at my funeral?: I Kissed A Girl - Katy Perry (not very appropriate for a funeral, lol)

How does the world see me?: Sexy Can I - Ray J

Will I have a happy life?: Crazy ***** - Buckcherry

Do people secretly lust after me?: I Get Weak - Belinda Carlisle

How can I make myself happy?: Every Rose Has It's Thorn - Poison

What should I do with my life?: Someday We'll Know - New Radicals

Will I ever have children?: Hells Bells - ACDC

What is some good advice for me?: Broken Wings - Martina Mcbride

What is my signature dancing song?: Love Is A Battlefield - Pat Benetar

What do I think my current theme song is?: Immigrant Song - Led Zeppelin

What does everyone else think my current theme song is?: Should've Said No - Taylor Swift

What type of men/women do you like?: Jesse's Girl - Rick Springfield


----------



## bCreative (Jul 13, 2008)

How am I feeling today?: Fantasy

Will I get far in life?: To Be A Master

How do my friends see me?: Around The World

Where will I get Married?: Push It

What is my best friend's theme song?: Woke Up This Morning

What is the story of my life?: Fallin'

What is/was highschool like?: Nothing Really Matters

How is today going to be?: Do It To It

How can I get ahead in life?: Who Is It

What is the best thing about me?: Rhythm is going to get you

What is in store for this weekend?: You Are Not Alone

What song describes my parents?: Maria Maria

My grandparents?: Rumors

How is my life going?: Party All The Time

What song will they play at my funeral?: Survivor

How does the world see me?: Man In the Mirror

Will I have a happy life?: La Tortura

Do people secretly lust after me?: You make me sick

How can I make myself happy?: Area Codes

What should I do with my life?: Rhythm Nation

Will I ever have children?: Day Dream

What is some good advice for me?: My Love

What is my signature dancing song?: Hot In Herre

What do I think my current theme song is?: Take Me Out

What does everyone else think my current theme song is?: Butterflies

What type of men/women do you like?: Smooth Criminal


----------



## Aprill (Jul 13, 2008)

How am I feeling today?:Attack

Will I get far in life?:Breaking the habit

How do my friends see me?



ont know why

Where will I get Married?:Hum Hallelujah

What is my best friend's theme song?:Seven nation army

What is the story of my life?:Lets get married

What is/was highschool like?:The future

How is today going to be?:I hate everything about you

How can I get ahead in life?: All I have in this world

What is the best thing about me?:Comfortable

What is in store for this weekend?:Stop and Stare

What song describes my parents?:Broken

My grandparents?:Animal I have become

How is my life going?:Lucille

What song will they play at my funeral?:Heaven help me

How does the world see me?:Call me

Will I have a happy life?:Take a bow

Do people secretly lust after me?:the kill

How can I make myself happy?:Kiss

What should I do with my life?:Chasing Cars

Will I ever have children?:Welcome to the Black Parade

What is some good advice for me?:Everything

What is my signature dancing song?:1999

What do I think my current theme song is?:Thriller (it so is, lol)

What does everyone else think my current theme song is?:Think it over

What type of men/women do you like?: Heaven Forbid


----------



## Sirvinya (Jul 14, 2008)

What a great quiz!!

How am I feeling today?: *Don't tell me*

Will I get far in life?: *The black Pharaoh trilogy part 1: The shining Trapezohedron*

How do my friends see me?: *Ring my bell*

Where will I get Married?: *How the west was won*

What is my best friend's theme song?: *Secret Spell*

What is the story of my life?: *7 days to the wolves*

What is/was highschool like?: *Pretending*

How is today going to be?: *The face of god*

How can I get ahead in life?: *Two for tragedy*

What is the best thing about me?: *Your sweet 666*

What is in store for this weekend?: *Who knows*

What song describes my parents?: *The fortress of tears*

My grandparents?: *I'm not in love*

How is my life going?: *Silent all these years*

What song will they play at my funeral?: *Past the mission*

How does the world see me?: *Losing grip*

Will I have a happy life?: *Come cover me*

Do people secretly lust after me?: *Little Drummer Boy*

How can I make myself happy?: *Professional Widow*

What should I do with my life?: *A modern myth*

Will I ever have children?: *Fat Slut*

What is some good advice for me?: *Creek mary's blood*

What is my signature dancing song?: *Thoughts*

What do I think my current theme song is?: *Hummingbird song*

What does everyone else think my current theme song is?: *Flying dutchman*

What type of men/women do you like?: *the eldrich beguilement*


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 29, 2008)

How am I feeling today?: The Best You Never Had

Will I get far in life?: Bidi Bidi Bom Bom

How do my friends see me?: Situations

Where will I get Married?: I'm In A Band

What is my best friend's theme song?: Anytime

What is the story of my life?: You're Lying

What is/was highschool like?: Tu Cuerpo Quiero Tocar

How is today going to be?: Infieles

How can I get ahead in life?: Freaky Deaky

What is the best thing about me?:No Me Digas Que No

What is in store for this weekend?: Post Up In The Parking Lot

What song describes my parents?: Black Magic Woman

My grandparents?: Keep Your Head

How is my life going?: Lost Ones

What song will they play at my funeral?: Trampa De Amor

How does the world see me?: The Love Song

Will I have a happy life?: Angel

Do people secretly lust after me?:Welcome To The Black Parade

How can I make myself happy?: Wonderful Life

What should I do with my life?: Piense En Mi

Will I ever have children?: Pidiendo Calor

What is some good advice for me?: We Could Be

What is my signature dancing song?: Lemon Meringue Tie

What do I think my current theme song is?: You Know I'm No Good

What does everyone else think my current theme song is?: Bye Bye

What type of men/women do you like?: Fly Like A Bird


----------



## magosienne (Jul 29, 2008)

my turn !

How am I feeling today?: _Larger than life - Backstreet Boys_

Will I get far in life?: _Les Rita Mitsouko - Marcia Baila_

How do my friends see me?: _In my time of dying - Frazey Ford_ (UH ?? lol!)

Where will I get Married?: _Bad moon rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival_

What is my best friend's theme song?: _The magic key, One -T and Cool-T_

What is the story of my life?: _C'est comme Ã§a - Les Rita Mitsouko_

What is/was highschool like?: _Shut Up - Black Eyed Peas _(lol !!)

How is today going to be?: _Duty -Ayumi Hamasaki_

How can I get ahead in life?: _Goldfrapp - Oh La La_

What is the best thing about me?: _Invoke - TM Revolution_

What is in store for this weekend?: _Only when i sleep - The Corrs_

What song describes my parents?: _Whigfield - Saturday Night_

My grandparents?: _World without logos (soundtrack for Hellsing)_

How is my life going?: _Miliyah Kato - Never let go_

What song will they play at my funeral?: _Simple and clean - Hikaru Utada_

How does the world see me?: _Easy Breezy - Hikaru Utada_

Will I have a happy life?: _Can't find my way home - Eric Clapton_ (okay...)

Do people secretly lust after me?: _Inner smile - Texas_

How can I make myself happy?: _In Demand - Texas_

What should I do with my life?: _Sun hits the sky - Supergrass_

Will I ever have children?: _Mad about you - Hooverphonic_

What is some good advice for me?: _Knocking on heaven's door - Bob Dylan_

What is my signature dancing song?: _Wheel in the sky - Journey_ (hum ! not really made for dance, but i don't dance so...)

What do I think my current theme song is?: _House of the rising sun - The Animals_

What does everyone else think my current theme song is?: H_orse with no name - America_

What type of men/women do you like?: _Honnou -Shiina Ringo_


----------



## hotice (Sep 19, 2013)

How am I feeling today?: Cvet z juga (on english - Flower from south)Will I get far in life?: Nisi bila za mene (You weren't for me)How do my friends see me?: Ti i ja (you and me)Where will I get Married?: Lost highway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />What is my best friend's theme song?: Budi jaci i od sudbine ( Be stronger even from destiny)What is the story of my life?: No puedo mas What is/was highschool like?: Andjeo zla ( Angel of evil)How is today going to be?: HeyHow can I get ahead in life?: Secreto de amorWhat is the best thing about me?:I ljubav ima kraj ( Even a love has to end)What is in store for this weekend?: NadalinaWhat song describes my parents?: O Boze ( Oh God)My grandparents?: Ljubavna prica ( Love story)How is my life going?: Da sam tvoj ( If I'm yours)What song will they play at my funeral?: On the floorHow does the world see me?: LaylaWill I have a happy life?: Rulet ( Roulette)Do people secretly lust after me?:Kad zena zavoli ( When a woman starts to love)How can I make myself happy?: Who Is He And What Is He To YouWhat should I do with my life?: Oh SusannahWill I ever have children?: Tako rijetko si tu ( You're here so rarely)What is some good advice for me?: Gade (Bastard)What is my signature dancing song?: Can't Get Enough Of Your Love BabyWhat do I think my current theme song is?: Me muero por tenerte conmigoWhat does everyone else think my current theme song is?: Ta tvoja ruka mala ( That small hand of yours)What type of men do you like?: A sad adio ( And goodbye now)


----------

